# Need fast Trunk or Treat Ideas, PLEASE



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I just found out that our community is holding a Trunk or Treat night on Sunday. And since I've been moping around, trying to find a way to celebrate since we decided not to have a party, I went straight to the boss to ask him to sponsor a trunk! Sounds like he's going for it!

So, does anyone have any spontaneous ideas? here's my set up: My work truck is a Ford (I know, I know - please no jokes) with a topper. It has two rear doors that open to the left and right, instead of a hatch that opens up and a tailgate that opens down. Inside, I have a sliding bed that pulls out.

I work in construction inspection so I was thinking a couple of construction workers with big tire marks across their bodies or maybe crash test dummies, but anyone have any good ideas for decorating the back of the truck?


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm too distrubed by the fact that you have a truck with a sliding bed in the back. Were you once govenor of Arkansas?


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

john said:


> I'm too distrubed by the fact that you have a truck with a sliding bed in the back. Were you once govenor of Arkansas?


LMAO,

an as for your trunk,think red neck herse,
I;m a floral designer and of course we do flowers for funerals all the time more so for funerals than anything else and because of that i get to see some crazy ways people want to be carried off,
and we actually had a old friend of ours request to be carried to the cemetary in a the back of a ford truck. 
odd thing to be pasted on the highway by a ford with a big shiny casket in back and the pall bearers holding on tight to their cowboy hats.


----------

